# Type of wheels



## 14cruzers (Sep 25, 2015)

Does anyone know what kind of rims these are. Or any type of rim that is like the Camaro zl1 style. Thanks!


----------



## toney (Oct 27, 2015)

That almost looks like a dub rim.


----------



## leviathan21 (May 5, 2013)

Those looks like Ford Focus rims to me?

Ford Focus Wheels - 17" x 7" Painted Machined Aluminum (Part No: CM5Z-1K007-A)


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

I was gonna say that or the Subaru Crosstrek wheels.


----------



## ta3943 (Mar 9, 2015)

Opel Insignia or Buick regal GS..same thing..


----------



## FM Wheels (Sep 4, 2015)

We can custom drill 5x108 to 5x105 wheels but you need to verify the offset will work.


----------



## RIXSTER (Apr 13, 2015)

Subaru Crosstrek like someone before me said.


----------

